# Folbe Rod Holders



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Folbe Rod Holders*

I'm looking to pull the trigger on Folbe rod holders for my entire boat. I've been researching these rod holders for awhile and I can't seem to find any negative feedback on them. I'll admit, I'd never heard of them until recent so I'm curious if anyone has used them and any pro's and con's?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Never used them before but they look sweet. What holds the arms together when it closes. Are they magnets? Do they make smaller ones? They would be awsome for ice fishing, all the ones they have out now are impossible to get the rod out without wrestling with the holder!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Horker23 said:


> Never used them before but they look sweet. What holds the arms together when it closes. Are they magnets? Do they make smaller ones? They would be awsome for ice fishing, all the ones they have out now are impossible to get the rod out without wrestling with the holder!


I'll find out soon enough, I've got some ordered. I searched a lot of forums of guys talking about them and I've seen a lot of positive feedback...mostly say it's the last rod holder they'll use.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yea let me know for sure, they look pretty darn good!


----------



## proguide (Nov 2, 2005)

I have used Folbe holders and proceeded to rush right out and purchase some. For trolling they are the best I have seen so far in both durability and ease of use.

They are also constructed so well they will handle a big Red River catfish with ease. I give them 2 thumbs up. k:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Chris, what do you think of your new rod holders? Recommend them?


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

The Folbe rod holders are very nice. Highly recommend them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Once you get used to them, they are great.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry I didnt watch the clip all the way through, is there any metal reinforcing in the column that goes up to the sleeves that hold the rod to combat a violent strikes from bigger game fish?

I know ive seen or heard of almost all plastic rod holders snapping from musky strikes when speed trolling for them. That is my concern. We use the metal (i think the brand is down east?) holders because of this, but they aren't ideal for walleye gear.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

wow it looks like when i fish gets on it would suck the rod right out. Apparently not though cause they got some nice fish on the vid. Might have too look into these!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've only used them for walleye/pike, but I can't see where this rod holder would break or fall apart due to a fish....they are very durable.


----------

